# Hello.



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

My name is Ally. I'm not sure as to whether or not I belong here, but I'm here. Hope to meet some of you very soon! It'd also be nice to have conversations.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

hello ally, tell us ur story


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I have these odd feelings and when I tried to research them online I came across information on dp/dr and it described some of the things I'm feeling, so I signed up on here to met other people. I was hoping that by talking to other people I could figure out if I do or don't have dp/dr. One thing that bothers me though is that I randomly lose my memory sometimes. I forget who I am, where I am, who the people around me are for a few seconds and its terrifying because even when I remember they seem so foreign to me. I've been reading people's posts and noone has really described anything like this so it makes me worry that what I have is more serious.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

jamais vu!
If that's what you mean I get it sometimes. 
It's related to deja vu I think which I get more often. It passes very quickly but it sure is weird while it's happening huh?

search jamais vu on here and you'll find lots of posts about it


----------

